# صلاة الوردية المقدسة



## دروب (27 سبتمبر 2006)

صلاة المسبحة (الوردية)​ 
                                                    اسرار الفرح

                                                                  (ليومي  الاثنين و السبت)


السر الاول………..
البشارة…(يقرأ النص لوقا 1: 26- 38)


صلاة….
يا مريم امنا ان جوابك "نعم" هو مثال لحياتنا.
فصلواتك هي التي تساعدنا لكي نقول "نعم" لله الذي اختارنا لكي نعمل دائما في خدمة الكلمة-المسيح-بالمحبة…
لذا نطلب صلاتك من اجلنا  الى الله لكي نعمل بكل عطاء و بقولنا "نعم" لله الأب

نية السر
لنصل في هذا السر من اجل الاهل الذين يبذلون انفسهم في تربية اولادهم وتنشئتهم جسديا و روحيا حسب اردة الله

كلمات السر ……
نهنئك ايتها العذراء مريم ونتامل في الفرح العظيم الذي ابهج قلبك لما بشرك الملاك جبرائيل بالطفل يسوع


………. لنقل مرة "ابانا الذي" …وعشر مرات السلام…. 


 صلاة مثمرة والرب يبارككم


----------



## *S.O.G* (15 ديسمبر 2006)

باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس:
الى المشرفة الحبيبة ميرنا،من الواضح جداً أنّ عدد الّذين يتصفّحون زاوية الصلاة قلائل جداً جداً-ما من أحد غيري تقريباً!-وكلّهم تقريباً على منتدى حوار الأديان....
رغم ذلك،إني أود أن أشهد هنا لصلاة الوردية ولأمنا مريم العذراء التي قادتني بصلاة الوردية من العدم الى الوجود...
بدأ كل شيء بذهابي مرّة مع أختي الى الكنيسة تحت طلبها،وما كان منهم إلّا وإنهم يتلون صلاة الورديّة المقدّسة!
تلوتها معهم بقلب ميت فعاش،وضالّ فوجد،وكانت خطوتي الأولى على طريق الايمان الرائع رغم كل ضيقات العالم الشرير!
رغم أني لا أصلي الوردية الآن ،ولست سعيداً بذلك...لكنّي عالم  بقوتها المباركة اللذيذة.
أشجّع كل من لم يصلّها من قبل أن يصلّيها بأقرب وقت بكل خشوع..فتختبرون قوتها العظيمة..شكراً لك يامريم أمنا على صلاتك لأجل كل واحد منا!
قال أحد الآباء القديسين:إنّ للصلاة قوّة عظيمة!
آه لو نجتمع معاً بالحب،ويكون الرب هنا
ما اجتمع باسمه اثنان معاً،إلّا وكان هنا معنا
يارب تعال الآن هنا
ندعوك تعال وكن معنا
من حبّك املانا فرحاً
وسلاماً لا يغنيه غنى
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
صلاة أمنا الحنون مريم مع جميعنا الى الابد..آميين.
_________________________________________
رسالة إلى كل من يقرأ هذه العبارات من إخوتي المسيحيين:
=================================
 من ناحيتي،لم أجد ولا مسلم واحد يريد حقّاً أن يخلص هنا!
ليس الله بخساً ولا رخيصاّ لنلقي بدررنا أمامهم هنا وهناك!
لقد أخذوا فرصتهم،والآن لنشجّع بعضنا بعضاً كما كان رسل المسيح يفعلون،و الرب يرسل لنا أحد خرافه الضالّة  ليتشجع بنا!
كم هو صعب أن ينظر الانسان المسيحي اخاه المسلم عرياناً ميّتاً..غير مدفون،فمه قبر مفتوح وأذنيه مملوءتين بكل رجاسة...
ماذا أقول؟....فلتكن مشيئة الرب وليكن كل شيء لمجد الله.
أختي في المسيح ميرنا:لا تنسي استشارتي لك في صفحة صلاة لم نكن نعرفها..قبلة روحية باسم يسوع المسيح أطبع على وجنتيك،وأتركك معنا تحت جناح يسوع الرب..آمييييييين.

شكراً ليكي اخت دروب


----------



## مسلمة جدا (1 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس:
> الى المشرفة الحبيبة ميرنا،من الواضح جداً أنّ عدد الّذين يتصفّحون زاوية الصلاة قلائل جداً جداً-ما من أحد غيري تقريباً!-وكلّهم تقريباً على منتدى حوار الأديان....
> رغم ذلك،إني أود أن أشهد هنا لصلاة الوردية ولأمنا مريم العذراء التي قادتني بصلاة الوردية من العدم الى الوجود...
> بدأ كل شيء بذهابي مرّة مع أختي الى الكنيسة تحت طلبها،وما كان منهم إلّا وإنهم يتلون صلاة الورديّة المقدّسة!
> ...




أخي العزيز...المسلمون لا يحتاجون للخلاص لانهم قد وجدوا طريق الرب الصحيح والاخير...الذي جاء بعد كل الأديان هدى ورحمة لكل من ضل سبيله

صلواتكم جميلة...ولكنها لا تخلو من كلمة "إبن الله"أو "امنا مريم عليها السلام"...كانهم شركاء الرب في إجابة الصلاة وقبولها...ولكننا هكذا نصلي...وللرب الواحد الأحد وحده



اللّهم اهدِنا فيمَن هَديْت 
و عافِنا فيمَن عافيْت 
و تَوَلَّنا فيمَن تَوَلَّيْت 
و بارِك لَنا فيما أَعْطَيْت 
و قِنا واصْرِف عَنَّا شَرَّ ما قَضَيت 
سُبحانَك تَقضي ولا يُقضى عَليك
انَّهُ لا يَذِّلُّ مَن والَيت وَلا يَعِزُّ من عادَيت تَبارَكْتَ رَبَّنا وَتَعالَيْت 
فَلَكَ الحَمدُ يا الله عَلى ما قَضَيْت
وَلَكَ الشُّكرُ عَلى ما أَنْعَمتَ بِهِ عَلَينا وَأَوْلَيت 
نَستَغفِرُكَ يا رَبَّنا مِن جمَيعِ الذُّنوبِ والخَطايا ونَتوبُ اليك 
وَنُؤمِنُ بِكَ ونَتَوَكَّلُ عَليك
و نُثني عَليكَ الخَيرَ كُلَّه 

أَنتَ الغَنِيُّ ونحَنُ الفُقَراءُ اليك 
أَنتَ الوَكيلُ ونحَنُ المُتَوَكِّلونَ عَلَيْك 
أَنتَ القَوِيُّ ونحَنُ الضُّعفاءُ اليك 
أَنتَ العَزيزُ ونحَنُ الأَذِلاَّءُ اليك 

اللّهم يا واصِل المُنقَطِعين أَوصِلنا اليك 
اللّهم هَب لنا مِنك عملا صالحاً يُقربُنا اليك 

اللّهم استُرنا فوق اللأرضِ وتحت الأرضِ و يوم العرضِ عليك 
أحسِن وُقوفَنا بين يديك 
لا تُخزِنا يوم العرضِ عليك 
اللّهم أَحسِن عاقِبتَنا في الأُمورِكُلها 
و أجِرْنا من خِزيِ الدنيا وعذابِ الآخرة 
يا حنَّان .. يا منَّان .. يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام 

اجعَل في قُلوبِنا نورا 
و في قُبورِنا نورا 
و في أسماعِنا نورا 
و في أبْصارِنا نورا 
و عن يميننا نورا 
و عن شِمالِنا نورا 
ومن فَوقِنا نورا 
ومن تحَتِنا نورا 
وفي عَظمِنا نورا 
و في لحَمِنا نورا 
وفي أَنْفُسِنا نورا 
و في أَهْلِنا نورا 
وفي آبائِنا نورا 
و في أُمَّهاتِنا نورا
وفي أَزواجِنا/زَوجاتِنا نورا 
وفي ذُرِّيَتِنا نورا
وأَعطِنا نورا 
وأَعظِم لنا نورا 

واجعَل لنا نورا مِن نورِكَ فَأَنتَ نورُ السّماواتِ وَالأرضِ
يا ربَّ العالمين 
يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين 

اللّهم بِرحمَتِك الواسِعَةِ عمّنا واكفِنا شرّ ما أهمّنا وغمّنا 
و على الايمانِ الكاملِ والكتابِ والسُّنةِ جَمْعاً توفَّنا 
و أنت راضٍ عنّا 
وأنت راضٍ عنّا 
وأنت راضٍ عنّا 

يا خيرَ الرازقين 
يا خيرَ الرازقين 
يا خيرَ الرازقين 

اللّهم انا نسألُك أن ترزُقَنا حبَّك.. وحبَّ من يُحبُّك
وحبَّ كلِّ عملٍ يُقرِّبُنا الى حبِّك 
وأن تغفرَ لنا وترحمَنا
واذا أردت بقومٍ فتنةً فاقبِضْنا اليكَ غيرَ مفتونين 
لا خزايا و لا ندامة و لا مُبَدَّلين 
برحمتكَ يا أرحمَ الراحمين 

داوِنا اللّهمَّ بدوائِك واشفِنا بشفائِك وأغْنِنا بفضلِك عمّن سِواك 
يا كاسيَ العظامِ لحماً بعد الموت 
ارحمنا اذا أتانا اليقين وعرق منا الجبين 
و بكى علينا الحبيب والغريب 
اللّهم ارحمنا اذا وُورينا التراب وغُلِّقَتِ من القبورِ الأبواب 
فاذا الوحشةُ و الوحدةُ 
وهوّنِ الحساب 

اللّهم ارحمنا اذا حُمِلنا على الأعناقِ وبلغتِ التراقِ وقيل من راق 
وظن أنه الفراقُ والتفَّتِ السَّاقُ بالسَّاقِ 
اليك يا ربَّنا يومئذٍ المساق 

اللّهم ارحمْنا يومَ تُبَدَّلُ الأرضُ غيرَ الأرضِ والسَّماوات 
اللّهم ارحمنا يومَ تمورُ السّماءُ موراً و تسيرُ الجبالُ سيراً 
اللّهم ارحمنا فانَّك بِنا رحيم 
و لا تُعذِّبنا فأنتَ علينا قدير 

و الْطُف بنا يا مَولانا فيما جَرَت بِهِ المَقادير 
اللّهم خُذْ بأَيدينا اليك أَخْذَ الكِرامِ عَليك 

يا قاضِيَ الحاجات 
و يا مُجيب الدَّعوات 
نَسأَلُكَ يا رَبَّنا رَحمَْةً تَهْدي بِها قُلُوبَنا 
اللّهم انصُرِ الاسْلام وَأَعِزَّ المُسلمين 
و دَمِّر أَعداءَ الدّين 
اللّهم خُذْهُم أَخْذَ عَزيزٍ مُقْتَدِر 
انَّهم لا يُعجِزُونَك 
أَرِنا فِيهِم يَوماً أَسوداً 
أَرِنا فيهِم عَجائِبَ قُدرَتِك 
أَرِنا بِهم بَأْسَك الذي لا يُرَدُّ عَنِ القَومِ المُجرِمين 

انزَعِ الوَهَنَ وَحُبَّ الدُّنيا مِن قُلوبِنا وأَبدِل بِه يا رَبَّنا حُبَّ الآخِرَة 

يا مُغيثُ أَغِثْنا 
يا رَحمنُ ارحمنا 
يا كَريمُ أَكرِمنا 
يا لَطيفُ الطُف بِنا 

اللّهم الطُف بِنا في قضائِكَ وقَدَرِكَ لُطْفاً يليقُ بِكَرَمِكَ يا أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين 
يا سمَيعَ الدُّعاء 
يا ذا المَنِّ والعَطاء 
يا مَن لا يُعجِزْهُ شيءٌ في الأَرضِ ولا في السَّماء 
اللّهم ارزُق شبابَ المُسلمينَ عِفَّةَ يوسف عليه السلام 
و بَناتَ المسلمينَ طهارةَ مريم عليها السلام 
و احفظ نِساءَ المسلمين من شرِّ خَلقِكَ أجمَعين 
اللّهم ارزُقنا فأَنتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقين 
و أَعتِق رِقابَنا يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين 
ورِقابَ آبائِنا وأُمَّهاتِنا وَمَن كان لَهُ حَقٌ عَلينا 
و جميع المُسلِمين والمُسلِماتِ.. المُؤمِنينَ والمُؤمِناتِ.. الأَحياءِ مِنهُم وَالأَموات 
انَّكَ يا مَولانا سَميعٌ قَريبٌ مُجيبُ الدَّعَوات 
يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحمين 
اللّهم صلِّ وسلِّم وبارك على سَيِّدِنا مُحمَّدٍ في الأوَّلين 
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عَليهِ في الآخِرين 
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عليهِ في كلٍ وقتٍ وكلٍ حين
وفي المَلأِ الأَعلى الى يومِ الدِّين 

نَسأَلُكَ يا رَحمنُ أَنْ تَرْزُقَنا شَفَاعَتَهُ وَأَورِدْنا حَوْضَهُ وَاسْقِنا مِن يَدَيْهِ الشَّريفَتينِ شَرْبَةً هَنيئَةً مَريئَةً لا نَظْمَأُ بَعدَها أَبَداً 
اللَّهم كما آمَنَّا بِهِ وَلم نَرَه.. فَلا تُفَرِّق بَيْنَنا وَبَينَهُ حتى تُدخِلَنا مُدخَلَه 
بِرحمَتِكَ يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين 
واشْفِ مَرضانا وَمَرضى المُسلِمين 
و ارْحَم مَوتانا وَمَوتى المُسلمين 
و لا تُخَيِّب رَجائَنا يا أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين 
وتَقَبَّل دُعاءَنا وصِيامَنا وقِيامَنا ورُكوعَنا وسُجودَنا 
كما نَسأَلُكَ الدَّرَجاتِ العُلا مِنَ الجَنَّة 

آمين.. آمين.. آمين

وصلى اللهُ على سيِّدِنا مُحمَّد وَعلى آلِهِ وصَحْبِهِ وَسلّم



لكم كل التحايا في هذا القسم الروحاني الجميل


----------



## Bero (2 يناير 2007)

باشكرك يا اخت مسلمة جدآ لدخولك للقسم الروحى لكن محتاجك تعرفى حاجة لتوضيح الفكرة احنا مش بنعبد العذراء مريم ولا بنشرك بيها الله فى العبادة  لان الله واحد ولا شريك له 
ولكن موضوع ابن الله فانت محتاجة تعرفى يعنى ابن الله قبل ما تتهيمينا بالشرك بالله واذا كنت عايزة تعرفى يعنى  ايه ابن الله  ممكن اجاوبك  لكن ليس فى هذا المكان بل فى الاماكن المخصصة للاديان 
واشكرك لاحترامك لينا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +++حنين+++ (6 يناير 2007)

*على فكره صلاة الورديه المقدسه دى جميله قوى ومفيده وانا حافظه كل اسرارها
معلش هى طويله شويه لكن رائعه بجد*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 يناير 2007)

[مسلمة جدّاً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟]

أخي العزيز...المسلمون لا يحتاجون للخلاص لانهم قد وجدوا طريق الرب الصحيح والاخير...الذي جاء بعد كل الأديان هدى ورحمة لكل من ضل سبيله

صلواتكم جميلة...ولكنها لا تخلو من كلمة "إبن الله"أو "امنا مريم عليها السلام"...كانهم شركاء الرب في إجابة الصلاة وقبولها...ولكننا هكذا نصلي...وللرب الواحد الأحد وحده



اللّهم اهدِنا فيمَن هَديْت 
و عافِنا فيمَن عافيْت 
و تَوَلَّنا فيمَن تَوَلَّيْت 
و بارِك لَنا فيما أَعْطَيْت 
و قِنا واصْرِف عَنَّا شَرَّ ما قَضَيت 
سُبحانَك تَقضي ولا يُقضى عَليك
انَّهُ لا يَذِّلُّ مَن والَيت وَلا يَعِزُّ من عادَيت تَبارَكْتَ رَبَّنا وَتَعالَيْت 
فَلَكَ الحَمدُ يا الله عَلى ما قَضَيْت
وَلَكَ الشُّكرُ عَلى ما أَنْعَمتَ بِهِ عَلَينا وَأَوْلَيت 
نَستَغفِرُكَ يا رَبَّنا مِن جمَيعِ الذُّنوبِ والخَطايا ونَتوبُ اليك 
وَنُؤمِنُ بِكَ ونَتَوَكَّلُ عَليك
و نُثني عَليكَ الخَيرَ كُلَّه 

أَنتَ الغَنِيُّ ونحَنُ الفُقَراءُ اليك 
أَنتَ الوَكيلُ ونحَنُ المُتَوَكِّلونَ عَلَيْك 
أَنتَ القَوِيُّ ونحَنُ الضُّعفاءُ اليك 
أَنتَ العَزيزُ ونحَنُ الأَذِلاَّءُ اليك 

اللّهم يا واصِل المُنقَطِعين أَوصِلنا اليك 
اللّهم هَب لنا مِنك عملا صالحاً يُقربُنا اليك 

اللّهم استُرنا فوق اللأرضِ وتحت الأرضِ و يوم العرضِ عليك 
أحسِن وُقوفَنا بين يديك 
لا تُخزِنا يوم العرضِ عليك 
اللّهم أَحسِن عاقِبتَنا في الأُمورِكُلها 
و أجِرْنا من خِزيِ الدنيا وعذابِ الآخرة 
يا حنَّان .. يا منَّان .. يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام 

اجعَل في قُلوبِنا نورا 
و في قُبورِنا نورا 
و في أسماعِنا نورا 
و في أبْصارِنا نورا 
و عن يميننا نورا 
و عن شِمالِنا نورا 
ومن فَوقِنا نورا 
ومن تحَتِنا نورا 
وفي عَظمِنا نورا 
و في لحَمِنا نورا 
وفي أَنْفُسِنا نورا 
و في أَهْلِنا نورا 
وفي آبائِنا نورا 
و في أُمَّهاتِنا نورا
وفي أَزواجِنا/زَوجاتِنا نورا 
وفي ذُرِّيَتِنا نورا
وأَعطِنا نورا 
وأَعظِم لنا نورا 

واجعَل لنا نورا مِن نورِكَ فَأَنتَ نورُ السّماواتِ وَالأرضِ
يا ربَّ العالمين 
يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين 

اللّهم بِرحمَتِك الواسِعَةِ عمّنا واكفِنا شرّ ما أهمّنا وغمّنا 
و على الايمانِ الكاملِ والكتابِ والسُّنةِ جَمْعاً توفَّنا 
و أنت راضٍ عنّا 
وأنت راضٍ عنّا 
وأنت راضٍ عنّا 

يا خيرَ الرازقين 
يا خيرَ الرازقين 
يا خيرَ الرازقين 

اللّهم انا نسألُك أن ترزُقَنا حبَّك.. وحبَّ من يُحبُّك
وحبَّ كلِّ عملٍ يُقرِّبُنا الى حبِّك 
وأن تغفرَ لنا وترحمَنا
واذا أردت بقومٍ فتنةً فاقبِضْنا اليكَ غيرَ مفتونين 
لا خزايا و لا ندامة و لا مُبَدَّلين 
برحمتكَ يا أرحمَ الراحمين 

داوِنا اللّهمَّ بدوائِك واشفِنا بشفائِك وأغْنِنا بفضلِك عمّن سِواك 
يا كاسيَ العظامِ لحماً بعد الموت 
ارحمنا اذا أتانا اليقين وعرق منا الجبين 
و بكى علينا الحبيب والغريب 
اللّهم ارحمنا اذا وُورينا التراب وغُلِّقَتِ من القبورِ الأبواب 
فاذا الوحشةُ و الوحدةُ 
وهوّنِ الحساب 

اللّهم ارحمنا اذا حُمِلنا على الأعناقِ وبلغتِ التراقِ وقيل من راق 
وظن أنه الفراقُ والتفَّتِ السَّاقُ بالسَّاقِ 
اليك يا ربَّنا يومئذٍ المساق 

اللّهم ارحمْنا يومَ تُبَدَّلُ الأرضُ غيرَ الأرضِ والسَّماوات 
اللّهم ارحمنا يومَ تمورُ السّماءُ موراً و تسيرُ الجبالُ سيراً 
اللّهم ارحمنا فانَّك بِنا رحيم 
و لا تُعذِّبنا فأنتَ علينا قدير 

و الْطُف بنا يا مَولانا فيما جَرَت بِهِ المَقادير 
اللّهم خُذْ بأَيدينا اليك أَخْذَ الكِرامِ عَليك 

يا قاضِيَ الحاجات 
و يا مُجيب الدَّعوات 
نَسأَلُكَ يا رَبَّنا رَحمَْةً تَهْدي بِها قُلُوبَنا 
اللّهم انصُرِ الاسْلام وَأَعِزَّ المُسلمين 
و دَمِّر أَعداءَ الدّين 
اللّهم خُذْهُم أَخْذَ عَزيزٍ مُقْتَدِر 
انَّهم لا يُعجِزُونَك 
أَرِنا فِيهِم يَوماً أَسوداً 
أَرِنا فيهِم عَجائِبَ قُدرَتِك 
أَرِنا بِهم بَأْسَك الذي لا يُرَدُّ عَنِ القَومِ المُجرِمين 

انزَعِ الوَهَنَ وَحُبَّ الدُّنيا مِن قُلوبِنا وأَبدِل بِه يا رَبَّنا حُبَّ الآخِرَة 

يا مُغيثُ أَغِثْنا 
يا رَحمنُ ارحمنا 
يا كَريمُ أَكرِمنا 
يا لَطيفُ الطُف بِنا 

اللّهم الطُف بِنا في قضائِكَ وقَدَرِكَ لُطْفاً يليقُ بِكَرَمِكَ يا أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين 
يا سمَيعَ الدُّعاء 
يا ذا المَنِّ والعَطاء 
يا مَن لا يُعجِزْهُ شيءٌ في الأَرضِ ولا في السَّماء 
اللّهم ارزُق شبابَ المُسلمينَ عِفَّةَ يوسف عليه السلام 
و بَناتَ المسلمينَ طهارةَ مريم عليها السلام 
و احفظ نِساءَ المسلمين من شرِّ خَلقِكَ أجمَعين 
اللّهم ارزُقنا فأَنتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقين 
و أَعتِق رِقابَنا يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين 
ورِقابَ آبائِنا وأُمَّهاتِنا وَمَن كان لَهُ حَقٌ عَلينا 
و جميع المُسلِمين والمُسلِماتِ.. المُؤمِنينَ والمُؤمِناتِ.. الأَحياءِ مِنهُم وَالأَموات 
انَّكَ يا مَولانا سَميعٌ قَريبٌ مُجيبُ الدَّعَوات 
يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحمين 
اللّهم صلِّ وسلِّم وبارك على سَيِّدِنا مُحمَّدٍ في الأوَّلين 
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عَليهِ في الآخِرين 
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عليهِ في كلٍ وقتٍ وكلٍ حين
وفي المَلأِ الأَعلى الى يومِ الدِّين 

نَسأَلُكَ يا رَحمنُ أَنْ تَرْزُقَنا شَفَاعَتَهُ وَأَورِدْنا حَوْضَهُ وَاسْقِنا مِن يَدَيْهِ الشَّريفَتينِ شَرْبَةً هَنيئَةً مَريئَةً لا نَظْمَأُ بَعدَها أَبَداً 
اللَّهم كما آمَنَّا بِهِ وَلم نَرَه.. فَلا تُفَرِّق بَيْنَنا وَبَينَهُ حتى تُدخِلَنا مُدخَلَه  
بِرحمَتِكَ يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين 
واشْفِ مَرضانا وَمَرضى المُسلِمين 
و ارْحَم مَوتانا وَمَوتى المُسلمين 
و لا تُخَيِّب رَجائَنا يا أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين 
وتَقَبَّل دُعاءَنا وصِيامَنا وقِيامَنا ورُكوعَنا وسُجودَنا 
كما نَسأَلُكَ الدَّرَجاتِ العُلا مِنَ الجَنَّة 

آمين.. آمين.. آمين

وصلى اللهُ على سيِّدِنا مُحمَّد وَعلى آلِهِ وصَحْبِهِ وَسلّم



لكم كل التحايا في هذا القسم الروحاني الجميل[/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

 للأسف الشديد،كلامك خطأ،ثم لماذا دعاءك هكذا أناني بعض الشيء؟! ما عليكي...

  نعم صلاة الوردية قيد للشيطان بجد،وكلنا منقول مع بعض يا حبايبي:  
 شكراً يا ماما مريم العذراء!


----------



## دروب (17 فبراير 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء
رجاءا عدم طرح اراء حول موضوع معين في هذه الزاوية من المنتدى 
لانها مخصصة على ما اعتقد للصلاة فقط 
مع احتراماتي للجميع
وخصوصا للاخت المسلمة اقول لها
كافي هذه العقليات انتي وانا والاخرون ننتظر شيئا نتصوره خطا في غيرنا لنبدا بالانتقاد وابراز العضلات وكاننا في حلبة ملاكمة
شوفولكم مواضيع جدية وبناءة للحوار لكي نبني بعضنا بعض لا لكي نهدم
واكرر مع احتراماتي للجميع
والذي يصلي الوردية لن يخيب


----------



## taten (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الوردية المقدسة*

هل دى صلاة المسبحة الوردية كاملة ولا هى اكبر من كدة


----------



## فادية (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الوردية المقدسة*



taten قال:


> هل دى صلاة المسبحة الوردية كاملة ولا هى اكبر من كدة


 


​ 
لا يا تاتين صلاة المسبحه طويله ودا جزء صغير منها 
صلاة الورديه بتكون 5 اسرار وكل سر بنصلي فيه مرة ابانا الذي و10 مرات السلام المريمي 
طبعا الاسرار بتكون حسب الايام 
فيومي الاثنين والخميس بتكون اسرار الفرح 
(بشارة العذراء , زيارة العذراء لنسيبتها اليصابات , ولادة المسيح , تقدمة يسوع للهيكل , وجود يسوع في الهيكل بين العلماء )
ويومي الثلاثاء والجمعه بتكون اسرار الحزن
(صلاة يسوع في بستان الزيتون , جلد يسوع , تكليل يسوع بالشوك , صلب يسوع , موت يسوع على الصليب )
وايام السبت والاحد والاربعاء اسرار المجد
(قيامة يسوع من القبر , صعود يسوع الى السماء , حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ , انتقال العذراء الى السماء , تكليل العذراء سلطانه على السماء والارض )​ 

وتبدأ دايما بالصلاة الاستعداديه والي هي 3 مرات السلام الملائكي
ثم تبدأ الاسرار حسب الايام ​ 



​


----------



## taten (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الوردية المقدسة*

طيب فين الاقى الصلاة كاملة لو تعرف


----------



## فادية (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الوردية المقدسة*



taten قال:


> طيب فين الاقى الصلاة كاملة لو تعرف


 


اتفصلي يا حبيبتي 
http://www.ayletmarcharbel.org/rosary.htm


----------



## sandy23 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الوردية المقدسة*

سلام المسيح
انا عندي كتاب صلاة الوردية كامل 
هي اكبر من الموجودة على النت
بس ما بعرف كيف نزلها على النت
يا ريت لو حد بيقدر يساعدني ويقولي كيف نزلها
سلام ونعمة


----------



## فادية (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الوردية المقدسة*

عزيزتي ساندي 
انا كمان عندي الكتاب الي بتقولي عليه دا
بس يا حبيبتي فيه صلوات وطلبات كتيرة فيه بالاضافه لصلاة المسبحه الورديه 
يعني الكتاب مش كلو صلاة المسبحه الورديه فيه طلبات وصلوات تاينه مكتوبه فيه قسم منها خاص بالمسبحه الوردية نصليها اما قبل او بعد المسبحه والقسم التاني من الصلوات الي في الكتاب هي صلوات تانيه زي مثلا فعل الشكر وفعل الندامه وفعل التواضع وغيرها 
لكن اللينك الي انا حطيته بيشرح ازاي نصلي صلاة الورديه  باسرارها وثمرة كل سر منها 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sandy23 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الوردية المقدسة*



فادية قال:


> عزيزتي ساندي
> انا كمان عندي الكتاب الي بتقولي عليه دا
> بس يا حبيبتي فيه صلوات وطلبات كتيرة فيه بالاضافه لصلاة المسبحه الورديه
> يعني الكتاب مش كلو صلاة المسبحه الورديه فيه طلبات وصلوات تاينه مكتوبه فيه قسم منها خاص بالمسبحه الوردية نصليها اما قبل او بعد المسبحه والقسم التاني من الصلوات الي في الكتاب هي صلوات تانيه زي مثلا فعل الشكر وفعل الندامه وفعل التواضع وغيرها
> ...



انا فهمتك حبيبتي
وبعرف انه هيدي هي صلاة الوردية الكاملة
بس انا كنت بقصد بالكتيب انه يعرفوا كل شي عنها مش بس كيفية تلاوتها
مثلا الكتيب فيه نبذة تاريخية حول المسبحة وفيه القديس عبد الاحد والوردية وفي تنسيقها ورموزها ووعود امنا العذراء وفي صلاة لامنا العذراء
يعني يكون متوفر للكل معرفة مسبحة الوردية يا ريت تكون فكرتي وصلتلك
الرب يبارك حياتك ويحميكي


----------



## taten (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الوردية المقدسة*

*1)	نرسم إشارة الصليب:
"بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القُدُس الإله الواحد آمين". 
2)		صلاة إلى الروح القُدُس: 
"هَلُمَّ أيها الروح القُدُس وأرسل منَ السماءِ شُعاعَ نورِكَ، هلُمَّ يا أبا المساكين، هلُمَّ يا مُعطي المواهب، هَلُمَّ يا ضياء القلوب العذب. أيتها الإستراحة اللذيذة انتَ في التعب راحة، وفي الحرّ إعتِدال، وفي البُكاءِ تعزية، أيُها النور الطوباوي إملأ باطِن قلوب مؤمنيك لأنّه بدون قُدرَتِكَ لا شيء في الإنسان ولا شيء طاهر. طهِّر ما كان دنساً إسقِ ما كان يابساً، إشفِِ ما كان معلولاً، ليّن ما كان صلباً، أضرِم ما كان بارِداً، دبِّر ما كان حائداً. أعطِ مؤمنيكَ المتّكلين عليك المواهب السبع. إمنحهم ثواب الفضيلة، هَبْ لهُم غاية الخلاص، أعطِهم السرور الأبدي، آمين."
  فعل الندامة 

أبا، أيها الآب، اعترف بك إلهاً وخالقاً، محبّاً ورحيماً… 
أحمدك لأنك جعلتني من أهل بيتك، وأعطيتني كلّ ما هو لك حتى جعلتني ابناً بابنك الحبيب يسوع، وألبستني حلّة المجد. 
أبت، أمام حبّك العظيم، أعترف لك بضعفي، لأني لم أعرف أن أجاوب على حبّك في كلّ ظروف حياتي، 
ولا أن اتّكل على عنايتك الأبوية. أستغفرك على كل كلمة وعن كلّ عمل جرحت به قلبك في أحد اخوتي هؤلاء الصغار. الهي، 
منحني روحك القدوس لكي أعيش أموت برضاك. آمين .  
قانون الإيمان  

نؤمن بإله واحد، آب ضابط الكل
خالق السماء والأرض كلّ ما يُرى وما لا يُرى
وبربٍ واحد يسوع المسيح أبن الله الوحيد
المولود من الآب قبلَ كل الدهور
إله من إله، نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق،
مولود غير مخلوق، مساوٍ للآب في الجوهر،
الذي به كان كل شيء
الذي من أجلنا نحنُ البشر ومن أجلِ خلاصنا
نزل من السماء وتجسّد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء
وصارَ إنساناً وصُلبَ عنّا على عهدِ بيلاطس البنطي
تألّم ومات وقُبِرَ وقام في اليوم الثالث كما جاء في الكتب
وصعِدَ إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله الآب
وأيضاً يأتي بمجدٍ عظيم ليدينَ الأحياء والأموات الذي لا فناء لمُلكه.
ونؤمن بالروح القدس الربّ المُحيي، المنبثق من الآب والإبن
الذي هوَ مع الآب والإبن
يُسجَد لهُ ويُمَجّد، الناطق بالأنبياء والرُسل
وبكنيسة واحدة، جامِعة، مقّدَسة، رَسوليّة
ونعترف بمعموديّة واحدة لمغفرة الخَطايا
ونترَجّى قيامَة الموتى والحياة في الدهرِ الآتي
آمين.

5)              نُصَلّي  الأبانا على أول حبّة فوق الصليب.
الصلاة الربيّة
أبانا الذي في السماوات ليتَقدّس إسمَك
ليأتي ملكوتَك
لتَكن مشيئتَك كما في السماء كذلِكَ على الأرض
أعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا
وإغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطايانا كما نحن نغفر لمن خطيءَ إلينا
ولا تُدخلنا في التجارب
لكن نجّنا من الشرير
لأن لكَ الملكَ والقوةَ والمجد
إلى أبدِ الآبدين...آمين

6)              نصَلّي ثلات مرّات  السلام الملائكي.. 
 السلام الملائكي
السلام عليكِ يا مريَم
يا ممتلئة نعمة الربُّ معكِ
مباركة أنتِ في النساء
ومباركة ثمرة بطنك سيدّنا يسوع المسيح.
يا قدّيسة مريم
يا والدة الله
صلّي لأجلنا نحنُ الخطأة
الآن وفي ساعةِ موتنا.   آمين
7)              ثم "المجدُ للآب والإبن والروح القدس، كما كان في البَدءِ والآن وعلى الدوام، وإلى دهر الداهرين، آمين." 
ونُضيف الصلاة التي علّمتها السيدة العذراء للأطفال في فاطمة: 
"يا يسوع الحبيب إغفر لنا خطايانا نجّنا من نار جهنّم والمطهر وخذ إلى السماء 
جميع النفوس خصوصاً تلكَ التي هي بأكثر حاجة إلى رحمتِك. آمين." 
 في كل بيت من المسبحة نتأمل مع مريم بحدث من حياة يسوع.. أن التأمل بالأسرار يُعطي النفوس المستَعِدّة واليقظة النِعَم الكثيرة. 
أسرار الحزن .. ليومَي الثلاثاء والجمعة. 
السرّ الأول	:	صلاة يسوع في بستان الزيتون. ثمرة هذا السرّ الندامة. لوقا 22/ 39-46 
39- و خرج و مضى كالعادة الى جبل الزيتون و تبعه ايضا تلاميذه.
 40- و لما صار الى المكان قال لهم صلوا لكي لا تدخلوا في تجربة.
 41- و انفصل عنهم نحو رمية حجر و جثا على ركبتيه و صلى.
 42- قائلا يا ابتاه ان شئت ان تجيز عني هذه الكاس و لكن لتكن لا ارادتي بل ارادتك.
 43- و ظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه.
 44- و اذ كان في جهاد كان يصلي باشد لجاجة و صار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الارض.
 45- ثم قام من الصلاة و جاء الى تلاميذه فوجدهم نياما من الحزن.
 46- فقال لهم لماذا انتم نيام قوموا و صلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة.
"أقدّم لك أيتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الحزن الذي حزنتِه لمّا صلّى ابنك في البستان وكان عرقه ينحدر على الأرض كعبيط الدم".
 السرّ الثاني:	الجلد. ثمرة هذا السرّ إماتة الحواس. يوحنا 19/ 1 
- فحينئذ اخذ بيلاطس يسوع و جلده.
 2- و ضفر العسكر اكليلا من شوك و وضعوه على راسه و البسوه ثوب ارجوان.
 3- و كانوا يقولون السلام يا ملك اليهود و كانوا يلطمونه.
"أقدّم لكِ ايتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الحزن الذي حزنته لمّا جُلِدَ إبنك على العامود بالسياط".
 السرّ الثالث:	إكليل الشوك. ثمرة هذا السرّ تواضع القلب والعقل وإخضاع الذات بإيمان ليسوع وإحتقار المجد العالمي. متى 27/ 27-31 
- فاخذ عسكر الوالي يسوع الى دار الولاية و جمعوا عليه كل الكتيبة.
 28- فعروه و البسوه رداء قرمزيا.
 29- و ضفروا اكليلا من شوك و وضعوه على راسه و قصبة في يمينه و كانوا يجثون قدامه و يستهزئون به قائلين السلام يا ملك اليهود.
 30- و بصقوا عليه و اخذوا القصبة و ضربوه على راسه.
 سمعان القيرواني يحمل الصليب خلف الرب يسوع
 31- و بعدما استهزئوا به نزعوا عنه الرداء و البسوه ثيابه و مضوا به للصلب.
"أقدّم لك ايتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الحزن الذي حزنته لأجل تكليل إبنك بإكليل من شوك على هامته المقدّسة".
السرّ الرابع:	يسوع يحمل صليبُه. ثمرة هذا السرّ الشجاعة والتسليم في حمل صليبنا. يوحنا 19/ 17-22
- فخرج و هو حامل صليبه الى الموضع الذي يقال له موضع الجمجمة و يقال له بالعبرانية جلجثة.
 18- حيث صلبوه و صلبوا اثنين اخرين معه من هنا و من هنا و يسوع في الوسط.
 يضعون عنوان على الصليب ( مت27:37 ، مر15 :26 ، لو23 :38 ، يو19 :19 - 22 )
 19- و كتب بيلاطس عنوانا و وضعه على الصليب و كان مكتوبا يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود.
 20- فقرا هذا العنوان كثيرون من اليهود لان المكان الذي صلب فيه يسوع كان قريبا من المدينة و كان مكتوبا بالعبرانية و اليونانية و اللاتينية.
 21- فقال رؤساء كهنة اليهود لبيلاطس لا تكتب ملك اليهود بل ان ذاك قال انا ملك اليهود.
 22- اجاب بيلاطس ما كتبت قد كتبت.
"أقدّم لكِ أيتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل الحزن الذي حزنتِه لمّا حمل إبنك صليبه وكان من ثقله يتحني ساقطاً على الأرض كالميت". 
 السرّ الخامس:	الموت على الصليب. ثمرة هذا السرّ إماتة الذات والمحبة والمغفرة للأعداء.  لوقا 23/ 44-49
- و كان نحو الساعة السادسة فكانت ظلمة على الارض كلها الى الساعة التاسعة.
 45- و اظلمت الشمس و انشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه.
 الكلمة السابعة : يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي
 46- و نادى يسوع بصوت عظيم و قال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي و لما قال هذا اسلم الروح.
 قائد المئة يشهد ليسوع ( مت27 :54 ، مر15 :39 ، لو23 :47 -49 )
 47- فلما راى قائد المئة ما كان مجد الله قائلا بالحقيقة كان هذا الانسان بارا.
 48- و كل الجموع الذين كانوا مجتمعين لهذا المنظر لما ابصروا ما كان رجعوا و هم يقرعون صدورهم.
 49- و كان جميع معارفه و نساء كن قد تبعنه من الجليل واقفين من بعيد ينظرون ذلك.
"أقدّم لك ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل الحزن الذي حزنته لما مات إبنك على الصليب".
صلاة  
إلى حمايتك نلتجيء يا والدة الله القديسة، فلا تغفلي عن طلباتنا عند إحتياجاتنا إليك. لكن نجّنا دائماً من جميع المخاطر أيتها العذراء المجيدة المباركة. 
-  تضرعي لأجلنا يا والدة الله القديسة. 
-  لكي نستحق مواعيد المسيح. *
كدة صح ولا ناقصة حاجة


----------



## samer12 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الوردية المقدسة*

  شكرا يا دروب ربنا يباركك 
اذكريني بصلاتك


----------



## أرزنا (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الوردية المقدسة*

*سلام المسيح*



فادية قال:


> اتفصلي يا حبيبتي
> http://www.ayletmarcharbel.org/rosary.htm


 

شكرا لك والله يحميك


----------

